# Freezing Dry Food?



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

I live in a place where good dog food is impossible to get, so we buy large bags of food or have large bags of food shipped to us. 

I've read that dry kibble should be used within 6 weeks and wondered if anyone has frozen dry kibble to preserve it for later use or knows any more about this. 

We have a vacuum packer and several large freezers.

I can't think of any reason not to do so, but I'm wondering what other people think.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can definitely freeze it ( I freeze a 6mth supply) Just make sure it is in airtight bags and you can freeze it for several months!

Here is what I read about freezing kibble.................

In the freezer an opened bag will last approx. 8 months

Kibble stored in 'air tight' containers (ie ziplock bags) will give you about a year

An UN-opened bag will store in the freezer up to 2years

And if using a vacuum sealer it will last indefinitely!!!!!!


P.S.
In the bag, a good kibble will stay good for 4 weeks at room temp (opened bag shelf life)

In the refrigerator only, in a sealed bag or airtight container, food will stay good for up to 8 weeks


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

molly mui ma, you are a veritable fount of useful and helpful info!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Wow. I never knew this. What if I store mine in an air tight container at room temp. How long will it last??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, that's very helpful information, MMM. I want to switch the new pup to Victor Grain Free All Life Stages, but the store near us has it in 30 pound bags only, way too much for a puppy. If I can't find it in smaller bags around here, I'll buy the big bag and freeze it in ziplock bags.

Incidentally, I've read the problem with keeping kibble at room temperature too long is that the fat content gets rancid. You should keep kibble in the bag it came in, rather than pouring it into another container, because exposure to air hastens degradation of fat. If you just scoop a feeding out and roll the bag down tight, air exposure is minimized.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Incidentally, I've read the problem with keeping kibble at room temperature too long is that the fat content gets rancid. You should keep kibble in the bag it came in, rather than pouring it into another container, because exposure to air hastens degradation of fat. If you just scoop a feeding out and roll the bag down tight, air exposure is minimized.


This is what I read also , and that once you open the bag you should use it in 4 weeks, but if you put the original bag inside a airtight container, you can go 6 weeks.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

This is really interesting - I haven't been on the forum in a while (just super busy), but we have recently come to the conclusion on our own that Hans will only eat very fresh kibble. So I'm buying our Spoo 5lb bags, lol. Maybe I will consider freezing....


----------

